# LA Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> Quickly becoming one of the world's most important motorshows, the LA Auto Show is packing a long list of big debuts this year.
> 
> From small crossovers like the Mazda CX-3 and Honda HR-V to outrageous performance machines like the Shelby GT350 and Cadillac ATS-V Coupe there's no shortage of important products.
> 
> ...


Read more about the AutoGuide.com LA Auto Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Terra Nova (Oct 8, 2014)

*Sad Cruze Owner*

I have owned my 2012 Cruze LTZ since September 2012. A few recalls. In July 2014 is when the problems began. It started off as "No Remote Detected." Then it has snowballed into "Shift to Park", "Parking Assist Off" and "Traction Control Off." I tracked these problems from July to September to see if there might be a pattern. There was not. I took the car to the Chevrolet dealership and they reprogrammed my BCM. That lasted only a month and there were those messages again. Took the car back in and they couldn't get the car to mimic those messages. Five days later "No Remote Detected" and now the car won't start. I had to leave it and walk to work. I called the dealership and spoke to one of the service mgrs. and she said she would talk her boss and they would call me back. No call until Chevy Customer Care contacted them. They finally called me and I had the negative cable replaced. Did NOT fix the problem; which I knew it wouldn't. Anyone else having these same types of problems? P.S. The car is a push button start.


----------

